# Saturday Pensacola Triggers, Flipper, and Rude boater



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Headed out of Shorline around 1100 with my wife, April, and daughter, Autumn. Beautiful ride through the bay, and a nice ride to the East with a ground swell running 1 to 2 feet. I built Autumn a new bottom rod last week, and she was ready to put it to use! Got to our first spot over some live bottom, and started prepping rods, and cutting bait. While I'm doing this, April notices a boat headed towards us, which is no big deal as there is plenty of room and bottom to fish. I just continue getting stuff ready, and we are slowly drifting West to East. I look up as April is getting a little nervous because this boat is now within 200 yards and closing at about 20kts, directly at us! I sit there and stare in disbelief, as this idiot passes no more than 5 feet off the bow of my boat at the same speed, then chops his motor, and drops a bouy 50 yards directly East of us. They start fishing and never even look at us, so I crank up and get the hell away from them, as I would not want to even entertain a conversation with them in the mood I was In! Amazing!

Well we started fishing and the bite turned out to be kinda slow for a few minutes, and then Auti got a good bite! She pulled up a nice 16" Trigger, and was just thrilled with how easy it was with her new rod!:thumbup: The bite turned steady for awhile alternating between Porgy, medium sized Snapper, and just shy of legal Triggers. We hit several spots in the same area, and April got a beautiful 21" Trigger and Autumn another 16". I caught a couple of legal Triggers, and some Snapper. Auti got sick of waiting for me to unhook her fish, as I was was unhooking for April and me, so she grabbed a towel and did it herself!:notworthy: She did well except for Triggers, the teeth made her nervous! We saw Flipper here and there, and laughed about them becoming so lazy! Autumn had a fish get eaten on the way up, and thought it may have been Flipper, who knows! She was rambling on as she was bringing up another fish, and her fish got nailed! I just sat and watched as she and April tried to get the fish (a big AJ im sure) under control! I knew we would not get a hook in the fish as we were using #4 circles, but it was fun to watch! After April and Auti got tired of fighting the fish, which was making some great runs, they handed me the rod. I put some pressure on the fish, and the Porgy it ate popped out of its mouth. The Porgy was scaled front to back, with no tooth marks! Oh well it was fun to watch! 

Overall we had a great time, kept 4 Triggers, and some Porgy for dinner! I'll try to load the pics again, later!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like you had an awesome day, and it could have been a good grouper


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I would also like to add, just because someone has the money to buy a boat doesn't mean they have the brains to operate it.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

[/attach][/attach]


----------



## tugfisher76 (Aug 5, 2011)

nice triggers


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Awesome sounds like fun!
how far do you normally have to go to get into trigger fish?


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

We were 5 miles South of the beach, I've caught them closer also! I forgot to mention, I have never seen as many Kayaks out as I did Saturday! The 3 Barges must be hot!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

If that ever happens again take his pic. If you can catch the bow of your boat and his wake in one shot and then one of the stern with the name of the boat it will make that boat famous on the wall of boater shame.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Kim said:


> If that ever happens again take his pic. If you can catch the bow of your boat and his wake in one shot and then one of the stern with the name of the boat it will make that boat famous on the wall of boater shame.


I will do exactly that! I was so amazed and ticked off, I never even thought about the camera. Thank God it wasn't foggy, or there would have been a serious issue!


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

OK, I'll say it. Your wife likes to fish AND she's hot? You, my friend, hit the jackpot.:notworthy:


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Triggers Mickey!!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

i will second Trophy on that one, you hit the "JACKPOT" WOW!! Also great job lil lady fighting that fish on bow!!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks, I am very fortunate to have both of them in my life! It make it much more enjoyable!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I bet it does. You damn sure hit the jackpot. Congrats on the triggers and the wife.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

That is a nice trigger! 

I don't think the 3 barges is ever "hot" there was just a large group that went out there that day and invited people from this forum.
5 miles is definitely doable in my kayak!


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Captain Mickey O'Reilly said:


> [/attach][/attach]


pretty, pretty day out there. Glad someone was there makin memories.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Again thanks for the compliments! I just hope the meds don't wear off and she sees what I look like!


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

You should at least describe the boat.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Captain Mickey O'Reilly said:


> Again thanks for the compliments! I just hope the meds don't wear off and she sees what I look like!


As long as they are catchin fish and the weather cooperates, you may be fine. If the fish shut down, the winds pick up, and they end up pukin...... you're done!

Good luck


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

the way you handled the "rude" boater says a lot about your character. Well done- there have been a couple of times I could have used your control. Nice post- good pictures


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Mikey...I agree with Trophy and all others...but most of all, having your significant others enjoy what you do makes it just that much better....I LOVE it when the kids get hooked...our legacy as fishermen and women continues...and they also learn about life in the process...I can hardly go fishing without the wife...who is now hooked as she caught her first kings this year...and her biggest Spanish at 5#...enjoy it as long as it lasts!!!!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

devndeb said:


> Mikey...I agree with Trophy and all others...but most of all, having your significant others enjoy what you do makes it just that much better....I LOVE it when the kids get hooked...our legacy as fishermen and women continues...and they also learn about life in the process...I can hardly go fishing without the wife...who is now hooked as she caught her first kings this year...and her biggest Spanish at 5#...enjoy it as long as it lasts!!!!


I could not ask for any better! They both enjoy the outdoors as much as I do, I am truly blessed!


----------

